# MX - Chilton - Mailleux Loaders North America?



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I made a mildly impulsive AuctionTime buy and it is one of these loaders, branded Mailleux MX120. Hydraulic self leveling, heavy specs, comes with brackets (though nobody knows what they fit, but, hey, it’s better than no brackets right?) and most off all, zero North American presence whatsoever! Ultimately this doesn’t bother me as I may try to make it fit my Valtra. What better than two orphans teaming up! However, the brackets do appear to be modular in design so if I could speak to a dealer I might be interested in a few pieces depending on stuff like cost and availability and cost and cost. And maybe I’ll find another tractor I want to install it on instead. But first, any ideas on dealers? Also, if anyone wants to play “Guess the tractor these loader brackets came from!!” I can post some pictures.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn’t quicke buy mx?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No they bought trima


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Didn't quicke buy mx?





slowzuki said:


> No they bought trima


You had me excited for a solid half second.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Call one of the UK exporters, several are setup to send parts to North America and mx common loader there. Aren’t you near some of the east coast euro importers? Maybe they have a favourite uk guy.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

May be way off on this, but if you have to have them shipped to you in a special order, I would get the price for all that but depend on how complex they are would also talk with local welding/machine shop on their building the brackets. If brackets are simple straight forward design would suspect that might be reasonable option. If they required some kind of offset machining or something complex doubt would be a workable option. Of course you would not have the specs on the design so needs to be a very straight forward designed item you need.

Have you looked to see if they have a web site with info on such as the mounts?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Palmettokat said:


> May be way off on this, but if you have to have them shipped to you in a special order, I would get the price for all that but depend on how complex they are would also talk with local welding/machine shop on their building the brackets. If brackets are simple straight forward design would suspect that might be reasonable option. If they required some kind of offset machining or something complex doubt would be a workable option. Of course you would not have the specs on the design so needs to be a very straight forward designed item you need.
> 
> Have you looked to see if they have a web site with info on such as the mounts?


Machining is always an option, often my first. But I still do my due diligence on researching new before making things more complicated than necessary by having make something that's already on a shelf somewhere.

Yes, I've googled and googled, I've been to their website, but I haven't seen really anything as it isn't a current model. It's from 1997.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Call one of the UK exporters, several are setup to send parts to North America and mx common loader there. Aren't you near some of the east coast euro importers? Maybe they have a favourite uk guy.


Definitely in the prime importer neighborhood. I may look into that avenue. Once I decide what I'm doing with it!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Post some pics please!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> Post some pics please!


This is the left side and not to make it too easy but it has green paint showing where it was bolted on the frame(?) section. I'm reasonably sure it's deere green but not 100% sure with faded junk paint.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If it was on a Deere I’m no help. I see it has the third cylinder set for self leveling. I have to think that is a much better idea than the proportioning valve that my CIH loader uses for hydraulic leveling. It’s almost worse than no self leveling because it is inconsistent in its function.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> If it was on a Deere I'm no help. I see it has the third cylinder set for self leveling. I have to think that is a much better idea than the proportioning valve that my CIH loader uses for hydraulic leveling. It's almost worse than no self leveling because it is inconsistent in its function.


Yeah, reading some of the British forum posts about them they're very well regarded there. The ones with the hydraulic leveling are rated 4840 pounds at full height of 151 inches. That would be fine with me.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I just spoke to my Deutz dealer as they have dealt in many euro brands (zetor, Valtra, vicon, pottinger, Samaz..) and completely coincidentally he just two weeks ago established a relationship with an MX dealer in Europe as he was looking at importing a Deutz with that loader and wanted to be able to support what he imported. He didn’t import the tractor but still has the connection. Now if I can decide what to mount it on, I at least have a solid starting point.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The mounts look generic enough. You should be able to line up the holes to your tractor frame and with a with a little measuring to clear the hood and axle. Maybe machine a few spacers and mill a couple of holes, easy peasy you're in business.

I saw your price, not bad. The machining will definitely not be too expensive.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> If it was on a Deere I'm no help. I see it has the third cylinder set for self leveling. I have to think that is a much better idea than the proportioning valve that my CIH loader uses for hydraulic leveling. It's almost worse than no self leveling because it is inconsistent in its function.


Never used one with a third cylinder for leveling, however has to beat the electric proportioning our Bobcat uses. I rarely bother ever turning that function on.

The loaders on our JD401 and backhoe are strictly mechanical, work very well and are practically trouble free.


----------

